# Finding a 457 Sponsor



## ijbrown (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, I work in a 3rd Party Logistics Company as a Contract supervisor.

I am hoping to move over to Australia in March / April this year as my wife is hoping to get a transfer to Sydney with here bank, however with the current client and credit crunch this may now not happen. A right let down as we have been planning this for the last 12 months

With the above in mind I am thinking about trying to get a company to sponsor me. Has anyone gone through this route before? My job is not on the skilled list however I understand that a 457 visa would be applicable if I would find a company to Sponsor me.

I would be greatful of any advice that people can offer / Or better still a job if you could offer me one of those. 


----------



## lynne43 (Jul 7, 2010)

*457 visa*

hi there, i'm in oz at the moment, came over here in sept 09 to help look after my mother who was very ill, my partner joined me in dec, we both got extentions to our visa and can now stay til sept 10, we have been tryin to get a company to sponsor him, he has 25yrs experience in the rail industry but has no papers, we had one sponsor but it fell thro and we r findin it impossible to find another sponsor by the looks of it we will have to go back home, we r both 50 so our age goes against us, we sold everythin back home, gave up our jobs etc even brought my dog out, it is nigh on impossible to find a company who will sponsor, b4 for u sell up and move out here, try and get that sponsor, sorry to be the bearer of bad news, we r still tryin as i certainly do not want to go back home. btw i have my mother, father, 2 brothers and a sister over here and it still makes no difference


----------



## smcc3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got an official offer from a sponsor for 457 Visa... its funny as I actually applied for a lot of jobs in other countries like US and Singapore/Malaysia but never once got a response. I was thinking about looking in Aus when a recruiter found my profile on job site, a few interviews later and I got offer. I think you just have to put some effort into your CV and get it out into the community. I am in software consulting so there are quite a lot of opportunities around. My profile was found via Jobserve, I dont know if they have jobs in your specialist area or not but I do know they have a lot of Aus recruitment agencies and employers who use it


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi smcc,
is ielts necessary for 457 visa?18 years full time studies in english isn't sufficient for waiver of ielts?
I read on this forum that 2 boys from india didn't do ielts for 457 visa.
Guide me.


----------



## lynne43 (Jul 7, 2010)

that's brill u got a sponsor, it depends on the work ur doin and if u have any papers, my partner has 25yrs exp in the rail industry but no papers and as much as the railways here r in a terrible state, they don't sponsor but good luck in movin to oz, u'll love it here


----------



## Dunster (Apr 9, 2011)

lynne43 said:


> that's brill u got a sponsor, it depends on the work ur doin and if u have any papers, my partner has 25yrs exp in the rail industry but no papers and as much as the railways here r in a terrible state, they don't sponsor but good luck in movin to oz, u'll love it here


I keep seeing "they have no papers"....I am from the U.S. and have no idea what you are talking about....what do you mean by "papers"? Just curious.
Donna


----------



## lynne43 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dunster said:


> I keep seeing "they have no papers"....I am from the U.S. and have no idea what you are talking about....what do you mean by "papers"? Just curious.
> Donna


by "papers" we mean trade qualifications


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

brill said:


> Hi smcc,
> is ielts necessary for 457 visa?18 years full time studies in english isn't sufficient for waiver of ielts?
> I read on this forum that 2 boys from india didn't do ielts for 457 visa.
> Guide me.



for english : they say 
"applicants must demonstrate that they have English language proficiency that is equivalent to an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test score of at least 5 in each of the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening."


its better to take the IELTS as i a not sure what they consider equivalent ?
You might show them that you have 18 years of education in english medium and they might still come back and say give us the IELTS report. 

yks
:ranger:


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

yks said:


> for english : they say
> "applicants must demonstrate that they have English language proficiency that is equivalent to an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test score of at least 5 in each of the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening."
> 
> 
> ...


I can just tell my story, for me IELTS wasnt required for 457. My consultant told me that since the medium of education is English for my Bachelors and Masters, IELTS isnt necessary. I just had to provide transcripts of mark sheets and certificates.

I doubt if i would have ever cleared IELTS otherwise, just can't concentrate on studies for exam these days. :crazy:


----------



## pavankshr (Sep 23, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi ,
I'm a software developer ,working in BI technologies like Informatica/Business Objects etc.I would like to move to Aus ,Can some body throw a light on how is the market for these skills ,and how to find a sponser from Aus,any tips.Pls help

thanks





smcc3573 said:


> I just got an official offer from a sponsor for 457 Visa... its funny as I actually applied for a lot of jobs in other countries like US and Singapore/Malaysia but never once got a response. I was thinking about looking in Aus when a recruiter found my profile on job site, a few interviews later and I got offer. I think you just have to put some effort into your CV and get it out into the community. I am in software consulting so there are quite a lot of opportunities around. My profile was found via Jobserve, I dont know if they have jobs in your specialist area or not but I do know they have a lot of Aus recruitment agencies and employers who use it


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

*457 visa*

Hi Pavan

If you are interested in 457 visa, pls mail me back with your resume.

[email protected]

Regards
Aliz



pavankshr said:


> Hi ,
> I'm a software developer ,working in BI technologies like Informatica/Business Objects etc.I would like to move to Aus ,Can some body throw a light on how is the market for these skills ,and how to find a sponser from Aus,any tips.Pls help
> 
> thanks


----------

